# AJ Styles vs. Edge - WrestleMania Backlash



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

_AJ Styles__ will step back into the ring with his WrestleMania 38 opponent in the hopes of disbarring the self-appointed judge Edge.

Ever since his initial run-in with Styles on The Road To WrestleMania, Edge has revealed a much more sinister side, judging the WWE Universe and Styles himself from high atop his “Mountain of Omnipotence.” The Rated-R Superstar’s message has already resonated with Damian Priest, as the former United States Champion made a surprising appearance on The Grandest Stage of Them All to cost Styles his match against Edge.

A livid Styles stormed onto the Raw after WrestleMania looking to get payback for his loss at The Show of Shows but could not overcome Edge and his newest disciple, nearly falling victim to another Con-Chair-To if not for WWE Officials coming out to separate the Superstars.

But Edge has not finished his judgement of The Phenomenal One and has vowed to make an example out of him at WrestleMania Backlash for disrupting his message.

Can Styles survive his trial before “The Grand Jury”? Find out at WrestleMania Backlash, streaming live, Sunday, May 8, at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and WWE Network everywhere else. _


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah im not keen to see this one considering how meh the WM match was.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well i just hope it's at least on par if not better than their WM match nothing else to say really.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Not sure a rematch is necessary. But I'll happily eat my words if this one is actually really good.

Would've liked Edge/Balor before he likely leaves.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm expecting trash.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Time for another classic 25 minute, slow paced Edge match. I’ll be shocked if it’s anything other than underwhelming. And this is coming from someone that’s a fan of both guys.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm not excited at all.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Hopefully Edge expands his stable. Ripley would be a great fit.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Everything Edge touches turns to shit.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Edge is a legend, but whatever he’s doing now isn’t it. It’s the overreacting/emoting, the mood lighting and etc., and it becomes too much. Its AJ and Edge — they don’t need this colorful (or colorless) backdrop with long speeches to get people invested.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Hopefully Edge takes note of the mixed response their Mania match got, and picks up the pace somewhat in this match. Not saying they shouldn't sell the impact of moves, but both of them don't need to lay down for extended periods after every big move. They should keep this one under 20 minutes, and work with more urgency. I suspect they have a classic match in them, so let's see it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rhea helping Edge win would be cool.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> Rhea helping Edge win would be cool.



What I'm hoping for.


----------

